# Continental GP4000s vs Gatorskins



## jonah255 (Apr 26, 2009)

I am currently running some gatorskins. I was wondering if I might be able to pick up a few mphs by switching to the 4000s. 

I had some beat up stock specialized mondos that I used to ride mostly in top gear with. When I switched to the gators I ended up rarely ever using my high gear.



-Jonah


----------



## wetpaint (Oct 12, 2008)

You won't gain any speed by switching, but ride quality will be greatly improved.


----------



## meat (Aug 10, 2006)

No speed difference but you can really lean it over in the corners and the ride is awesome!


----------



## jonah255 (Apr 26, 2009)

Is that because they're pretty much the same material? There are quicker tires right?


----------



## Kerry Irons (Feb 25, 2002)

*Tire speed*



jonah255 said:


> Is that because they're pretty much the same material? There are quicker tires right?


While people will quote chapter and verse about measured tire rolling resistance, all these numbers come from smooth drum roller tests. There is some data to suggest that those tests don't always translate to the road. That said, your first post said you were looking to gain "a few mphs" by changing tires. A few 1/100ths of an mph is more realistic from changing to any tire.  Unless you were riding garden hose tires now, you will be hard pressed to see any significant average speed increase by changing to any quality tire.


----------



## pagey (Oct 30, 2009)

wetpaint said:


> You won't gain any speed by switching, but ride quality will be greatly improved.


Agree with this. I found the ride quality much improved. However not sure how much is due to going from 23c to 25c


----------



## wetpaint (Oct 12, 2008)

I've found even going from 25c gatorskins to 23c GP4000s provides a huge ride quality improvement


----------



## Bocephus Jones II (Oct 7, 2004)

jonah255 said:


> I am currently running some gatorskins. I was wondering if I might be able to pick up a few mphs by switching to the 4000s.
> 
> I had some beat up stock specialized mondos that I used to ride mostly in top gear with. When I switched to the gators I ended up rarely ever using my high gear.
> 
> ...


Unless you're racing, stick to the Gators...much more durable. The 4000s are more sticky and a bit lighter though.


----------



## jonah255 (Apr 26, 2009)

The 4000s absorb more shock? I do find the gatorskins to be a bit stiff.


----------



## Kerry Irons (Feb 25, 2002)

*GP400o durabilty*



Bocephus Jones II said:


> Unless you're racing, stick to the Gators...much more durable. The 4000s are more sticky and a bit lighter though.


At my 175-180 lbs, I get 3-4,000 miles on a rear GP 4000. By that time (it's also spent that much time on the front) the rubber is starting to crack and there are often threads of casing coming off the bead. IME, tires that last longer than that are kind of pointless because they crap out due to old age. YMMV


----------

